# Panther finds its' prey



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

After practicing with my new Panther for a few days, I took off on a hunt this morning looking for a rabbit for the pot. I saw this one hunkered down hiding in the tall grass only fifteen yards or so from me. I shot right over his head with the first shot, but he didn't move. The second shot put him down. Brought him right home and got him ready for a tasty meal.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well done Smitty, they always taste better when you shoot them yourself, thats a nice slingshot, are you sure you havnt got a bit of chinese in you, jeff


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice kill, smitty! That's a nice slingshot and i like it alot!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice Hunt Smitty.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Excellent Smitty!!!! Well done!!! I know you are going to really enjoy that meal!!!!







You have certainly got me thinking that I really need to get out of the shop more.......


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice shooting Smitty, and I really like that slingshot. Is that one that you made? Frogman


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for taking a look fellas !
Frogman: This slingshot I designed and sent a wooden model to Hogan Castings. Pete did all the rest for me. This is one cool slingshot.
A+: You can't let work take your life away. Maintain a balance man.
Shot--foot : I don't know what it is, but I really like the small diameter Chinese style tubes and the metal slingshots.
Frodo and e~shot: Thanks to both of you for sharing the hunt with me, here on the forum.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

smitty I've seen the evolution of your SS production and its only getting better!

You have a great design there, in fact, my favorite dankung style SS so far.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Way to go Smitty!

Well I hope Smitty's rabbit kill answers the questions of those who wanted to know if the double thin tubes will get the job done.
What kind of ammo were you using Smitty?

Nico


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice pics Smitty


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

It feels more like Smitty the Panther rather than Panther the slingshot >.<
Did you forge Panther, Smitty?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

kobe23: Hogan Castings made the Panther for me from a wooden model I sent to them and I am sure Pete would be happy to make more of them for anyone who might want one. They are 7/16" thick, so they fill the hand very well and wrapping them isn't really necessary.

Nico: All I had to shoot with was some 3/8" steel, so that is what I used. I hit him with a head shot from pretty close and it put him right down. Later, I found the ball had penetrated his skull and was lodged close to the other side of his head. He only kicked for about fifteen seconds or so and was still.

Thanks to all for the kind comments !









I should add that I would normally not have gone hunting for rabbit with small ammo, but my wife and I have found ourselves a bit short lately in the grocery department, so I was just doing what I had to do. I also didn't take several shots on other rabbits that were too far for 3/8" ammo or were running. With something heavier I would have reached out further.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Positively inspirational, Smitty. Someday I'll get something like that up on here. That's a great slingshot, too!


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Very great work there smitty.

The rabbit looks very nice indeed.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent work Smitty. Nice write-up and wonderful showcase for the Panther. I really love the kill shots and this one definately goes (actually already is) in my pictures collection.

So, when it dinner ready around your house? I am invited, right?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well Jump, you better get here quick 'cause supper is on the way. All I lack is getting it into a pie. Everything else is ready!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

OK... It is supper time here at the Smitty house !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*
Yummy!*_ But why'd you cook it?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Smitty mouthwatering to me


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I like that slingshot good design. What tubes are you using, chinese tubes are my favorite. Congratulations on the kill and slingshot.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

They are 20-40 tubes, tied eight strands just for hunting and figured to be just barely short of fully stretched at my draw length.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

smitty said:


> OK... It is supper time here at the Smitty house !
> View attachment 7722


Man oh man!!!! Now yer just rubbin' it in.





















That looks amazing!!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Good shooting Smitty, that is a beautiful slingshot.
Martin


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty, 
Great hunting, good shot. I should be knocking at your door any minute. I will bring the hot salsa and some corn and flour tortillas. Saludos.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing my hunt fellas !


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Smitty , wish we had more rabbits here.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you for sharing it with all of us; a little vicarious living never killed anybody! I love the kill shots!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Smitty que suerte tienes de poder cazar y des pues comertelo , aqui en mi pais esta prohibido , solo podemos cazar en sitios privados y cuando hay veda abierta, me encanta el modelo que has diseñado Panter es precioso intentare tenerle cuanto antes , tambien siguos tu videos en youtube.

Un saludo desde Spain


----------



## Forbes (Dec 26, 2012)

Good hunt smitty, thats a good looking slingshot. Also nice pics.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

most excellent! and tasty also.


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice shooting well done.


----------

